

Psychological techniques for boosting creativity - j_baker
http://www.spring.org.uk/2010/06/get-creative-7-more-psychological-techniques.php

======
p3ll0n
Looking at these techniques I see them all leading towards a series of
behaviors that we’ve learnt as kids, and that turn out to be quite useful in
tapping into our "creative side". Behaviors like exploration, which is about
going for quantity, building and thinking with our hands and role play, where
acting it out helps us both have more empathy for the situations in which
we’re designing, and to create services and experiences that are seamless and
authentic.

